# Slmodem not compatible with Linux 2.6.13?

## MorLipf

I've emerged the new Gentoo-Sources-2.6.13 and after the first boot into this kernel I reemerged all drivers like slmodem for my Winmodem. But it seems, that the new kernel isn't compatible to this driver:

```
Gentoo-NB morlipf # /etc/init.d/slmodem restart

FATAL: Error inserting slamr (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/net/slamr.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 * Missing slamr. Please set up /etc/conf.d/slmodem 
```

And a modprobe slamr outputs only the error above. How can I solve my problem?

MorLipf

----------

## lefou

Same problem here. Any solution welcome.

lefou

----------

## Josuke

same problem

----------

## nxsty

What is the message in dmesg then?

----------

## MorLipf

This is the dmesg output:

```
slamr: Unknown symbol class_simple_device_add

slamr: Unknown symbol class_simple_destroy

slamr: Unknown symbol class_simple_device_remove

slamr: Unknown symbol class_simple_create

```

----------

## pvk

Try to use it with alsa. It should work.

----------

## tuxian

same problem here!

@pvk: What do you mean?

alsa useflag? also support in the kernel?

On my notebook both applies.

----------

## pvk

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @pvk: What do you mean?
> 
> 

 

From /usr/doc/slmodem-2.9.9d/README.gz  /* my comments */

```

1. Configure your kernel and enable ALSA and ICH based modem support

   ( 'Device Drivers' -> 'Sound' -> 'Advanced Linux Sound Architecture' ->

     'PCI devices' -> 'Intel i8x0/MX440; AMD768/8111 modems' ) .

2. Build and install kernel and modules as usual (make , make modules_install,

   etc.). ICH modem driver modem module name is 'snd-intel8x0m'

  (if was configured as module).

/* Add/modify lines:

alias snd-card-1 snd-intel8x0m

options snd cards_limit=2

in /etc/modules.d/alsa

*/

 /* Built-in works good too */

/* After reboot smth like that found in dmesg:

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with ALC101 at 0xf0080400, irq 5

  #1: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem at 0xe300, irq 5

*/

3. Build application 'slmodemd' with ALSA support. For this in

   slmodem-2.9.x dir:

      $ cd modem

      $ make SUPPORT_ALSA=1

/* Just 

# USE=alsa emerge slmodem 

*/

 This will build 'slmodemd' with ALSA support. If compilation is failed

   review Makefile (near ALSA_SUPPORT condition) and define right library

   and/or CFLAGS .

4. Use option '--alsa' when running 'slmodemd' and ALSA conventional

   device name ('hw:0' or 'hw:1' for instance). If modem support in

   the kernel was enabled as module module 'snd-intel8x0m' should be loaded.

/* Just edit your /etc/conf.d/slmodem. This is my file:

----- Cut here -----

# Config file for /etc/init.d/slmodemd

DEV=/dev/ttySL0

COUNTRY=GERMANY

GROUP=dialout

# The following symlink will be created if uncommented

LN_DEV=/dev/modem

# Raise priority to reduce modem dropouts

NICE=-6

# ALSA Options:

# The following sets the ALSA (alsasound) init script to

# be a dependancy of the slmodem one. It does also provides

# ALSA support.

MODULE=alsa

# The modem hardware slot

# use "modem:0", "modem:1", etc.

HW_SLOT=modem:1

# Non-ALSA OPTIONS:

#MODULE=slamr

# or

#  MODULE=slusb

# this file must be kept in sync with:

# /etc/devfs.d/slmodem (devfs)

# /etc/modules.d/slmodem (devfs)

# /etc/udev/rules.d/55-slmodem.rules (udev)

# /etc/udev/permissions.d/55-slmodem.permissions (udev)

----- Cut here -----

*/

```

Then just start daemon:

```

# /etc/init.d/slmodem start

```

Set it in default runlevel:

```

# rc-update add slmodem default.

```

Thats all. Sorry about my englisch.

----------

## tuxian

Works it for you?

Do you use Kernel 2.6.13??

I added support for "Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD MC97 Modem" but I still have the same problem and error message as before.

<*> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller 

<*> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD MC97 Modem (EXPERIMENTAL)

But I can't understand why I should enable this Modem support in the Kernel.

Wouldn't replace this driver the slmodem driver?

It also worked fine without enabling this modem support in the Kernel config for previous Kernels.

----------

## pvk

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Works it for you?
> 
> Do you use Kernel 2.6.13??
> 
> I added support for "Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD MC97 Modem" but I still have the same problem and error message as before.
> ...

 

It works for me:

```

notebook ~ # uname -a

Linux notebook 2.6.13-gentoo #4 Thu Sep 1 12:31:22 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1400MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

notebook ~ # lspci | grep Modem

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

```

```

notebook ~ # echo "ATI1" > /dev/modem && cat /dev/modem

ATI1

SmartLink Soft Modem, 2.9.9d

Smart Link Ltd.

OK

```

Forget about slamr module. Let alsa do his job. slmodemd daemon still needed! I hope it can help you. Or you shuld wait for patches.Last edited by pvk on Mon Sep 05, 2005 10:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxian

 *pvk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forget about slamr module. Let alsa do his job. slmodemd daemon still needed! I hope it can help you. Or you shuld wait for patches.

 

Many thanks, it works now for me and now I understand how it works (driver is now in the Kernel, slamr is obsolete)

----------

## MorLipf

Thanks for the howto, it works!   :Smile: 

----------

## lefou

It works for me too.

So we only need the slmodem-daemon... (and a patched ebuild)

Many thanks for the howto.

lefou

----------

## johor

Thanks again!

I'll read the docs....  :Smile: 

----------

## KLG

Hello ppl, i have the same problem with FJS laptop, witch uses Smart Link modem, and hda-indel sound card with Reaktek ALC880 chipset,

i can't follow the above solution because i don't use kernel alsa modules, i use realtek sound driver and it works (nothing else could work)

Do you have any suggestion about making modem work? or should i buy a USB modem?

----------

## pvk

 *KLG wrote:*   

> Hello ppl, i have the same problem with FJS laptop, witch uses Smart Link modem, and hda-indel sound card with Reaktek ALC880 chipset,
> 
> i can't follow the above solution because i don't use kernel alsa modules, i use realtek sound driver and it works (nothing else could work)
> 
> Do you have any suggestion about making modem work? or should i buy a USB modem?

 

1. Try to use only the part with modem driver from alsa(maybe built-in) 

2. It can work with next version which fixes(i hope) changes in class_simple api. Looks like this is 2.9.11_pre20050816 in portage

Good luck.

----------

## jacquesbernardes

The  2.9.11_pre20050816 is no working with my Neto Dragon LG modem. It's a Smart Link compatible modem but, wher typing modprobe slamr, it gives the "Error inserting slamr..... (see dmes)" error. And dmesg say it's its a probrem relatet to unresolved symbols... Kernel 2.6.13-gentoo-r1.

Don't know what to do...

Jacques

----------

## pvk

 *jacquesbernardes wrote:*   

> The  2.9.11_pre20050816 is no working with my Neto Dragon LG modem. It's a Smart Link compatible modem but, wher typing modprobe slamr, it gives the "Error inserting slamr..... (see dmes)" error. And dmesg say it's its a probrem relatet to unresolved symbols... Kernel 2.6.13-gentoo-r1.
> 
> Don't know what to do...
> 
> Jacques

 

Very strange, I've tryed with 2.9.11_pre20050816 

Looks like it was patched.

This is from my dmesg:

```

slamr: Unknown symbol class_destroy

slamr: Unknown symbol class_create

slamr: Unknown symbol class_device_create

slamr: Unknown symbol class_device_destroy

```

A part from my 2.6.13-gentoo-r2 System.map:

```

c02c5d7e T class_create

c02c5e21 T class_destroy

...

c02c6598 T class_device_create

...

c02c6784 T class_device_destroy

```

I give up  :Confused: 

For now...

Some further reading

http://lwn.net/Articles/128644/

http://lwn.net/Articles/127860/

http://www.kerneltraffic.org/kernel-traffic/kt20050403_303.html#14

Have fun.

Update

It seems like these symbols are restricted for non GPLed modules.

 :Wink: 

----------

## popac

What about slusb modul. I think that thi kernel modul donćt work with USB modem and probably I need to wait for new official slmodem driver...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## jacquesbernardes

I'm very happy to say that after 2 moths of trying my modem has just worked. 

The problem was that slmodem-2.9.11_pre20050816 is not compatible with gentoo-sources 2.6.13 due to class_simple problem. The solution was to downgrade to gentoo-sources-2.6.9-r9. Voi-la... My SL2800 is working . 

Thanks very much (muito obrigado!!!) for all information posted here. 

Jacques

----------

## popac

Yes, it works with all of prevous 2.4.*, 2.6.7, 2.6.9, 2.6.11 kernel, but now it does not. Alsa driver is for PCI modems if I understand this, so ...

----------

## jacquesbernardes

Did you try 

#modprobe slusb 

instead of alsa drivers ? Mine is not an alsa driver. It´s a PCI modem not suported by the kernel modules. I think that , for an SL2800 USB modem, gentoo-sources-2.6.9 and slmodem-2.9.11_pre20050816 should work. After compile type  

# modprobe slusb 

and alfter 

# lsmod | grep slusb

and see if the module was loaded. If it was, then slmodemd cam be started

Thats it

Jacques

----------

## popac

No it does not load modules on 2.6.13 kernel. I will try 2.6.12 this days, now I am back to 2.6.11 and it work fine.

----------

## pvk

You can carefully read this http://lwn.net/Articles/153544/

On the value of EXPORT_SYMBOL_GPL Article

Edit your kernel file /usr/src/linux/drivers/base/class.c 

Recompile and reinstall the kernel.

I do not know, but maybe it can help. If you really want 2.6.13   :Smile: 

----------

## ticapix

Hi

If people who manage to pass a call with this modem want to help thay can read this post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2910612.html#2910612 and thread to help us.

thank you

Pierre

----------

